# Deroy



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

i am a bit mixed up to know deroy colour..just people gave me diffrent colours...so any one could help me and post me a tipical deroy pigeon colour plz?


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

go to google and type in pigeon genetics and then hit that www.anglefire website and go to non classical almonds. There is a picture of a oriental roller in deroy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

DeRoys are almond recessive reds.
Here's some pictures:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/deroy.jpg from Frank Mosca's site.
Also look here - http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondhist2.html

'But wait a minute, what are DeRoys? Well DeRoys are recessive red almonds like I said above. The good ones will only carry one gene for almond. Ken Davis described them in a post to the pigeon genetics yahoo group. Basically Ken said….. “A DeRoy's color is, sort'a gold colored. A color in-between recessive red and recessive yellow, with many different shades, depending upon the genetic complement of the individual. Most often, as these recessive red almonds (DeRoy's) age, they get "break" or "flecking" just like 'classic almonds' do, only the break or flecking is dark recessive red in color.…………Recessive red does not completely cover up or Mask/Hide almond. The two mutants each express together to create this "DeRoy" coloration, which is incomplete dominance of the almond mutant, and incomplete epistasis of the homozygous recessive red mutant.” …….K & A Davis.'
From Ron Huntley's site.

4 DeRoy pictures here:
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/almond/

As you can see, the color varies.


----------

